

My New Startup: House Chat Monkeys - darrint
http://darrint.wordpress.com/2007/10/02/we-wont-call-you-we-wont-email-you-we-wont-bother-you-period/
I'm trying to sell homes by taking lead generation, a dirty game, and turning it on its head.
======
rms
I like it. And this is a very lucrative market to get into.

